
Respect Do Not Track with Google Analytics - paulfurley
https://www.paulfurley.com/google-analytics-do-not-track/
======
guy2d2
Google Analytics purports to honor DNT, correct?

If Google disregarded DNT Headers _while_ keeping the option in Chrome, that
would be some impressive cognorporate dissonace, even for Google.

